# What's the most exotic place you've ever been to?



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

The title says for itself. 

*Lima, Peru* for me. First of all, it's not everybody who goes to Peru to STAY IN LIMA (usually they overnight in Lima to go to Cuzco the other day) and well, it's a pretty different place. Despite of being my country's neighbour, Italy made me felt more at "home" than Peru. The people is different, the cars, architecture, etc.

Also I could say Québec City (Canada) and Colonia del Sacramento (Uruguay) are some unusual places for a Brazilian to visit.

What about you guys?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Lima as well


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Malawi and Zambia for me. Would really love to go back to Africa!


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes, Lima for me, too. But not the shi-shi-poo-poo beach suburbs of San Isidro and Miraflores, but DOWNTOWN Lima!!! Aaaaarrrrghhhhh! :shifty:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

"aaaaaarrrghh"...?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Naples.  Nothing like it.

Seriously, it must be either South Africa, Alaska or Hawaii.
Interestingly enough, the farthest (is that a word?) place away from Vienna that I've ever visited, Balclutha NZ, looked like your average English village and not exotic at all.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

elfreako said:


> Yes, Lima for me, too. But not the shi-shi-poo-poo beach suburbs of San Isidro and Miraflores, but DOWNTOWN Lima!!! Aaaaarrrrghhhhh! :shifty:


But San Isidro and Miraflores ain't beaches! I don't know how downtown Lima normally is, as when I was there, the entire country was living some political tensions, so not too many people on the streets and all... a bit depressing should I say.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Probably Penang or Phuket


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

-----------


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm... Isla de San Andres, Colombia.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Phnom Penh nothing like it on this planet. It has got to be one of the last "Wild West" anything goes places on the planet.

Some of my shots from there:
There is NO public transit, so you just pile on to something that moves:










In most places in the world is obvious that you can't bring in guns to a restaurant of club! Not in Phnom Penh, the obvious needs to be stated:









Gas too expensive? Well, just pull over because some guy just grabbed a barrel and stuck a hand pump in it and, you have a black market "petrol station"


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

lol wonderlandpark, I know a girl who lived in Cambodia for a while, she told me that a few years ago they started putting on red lights in the streets but nobody used them because they had no idea what they were for :lol:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Bermuda - I went quite a while ago when i was a young teenager, it was absolutly gorgeous. I'd love to visit it again so i could appreciate it a bit more


Some pics i found on Flickr :drool:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Probably Djibouti. I bet I'm the one of the few forumers who has been there. :cheers:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Rapa Nui (Easter island).

Nothing to see with the rest of the world. One photo of me there:








:wink2:


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

The Hungarian countryside by train or the East London...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Probably...erm, Trelleborg in Sweden?


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

amm, the old city of Jerusalem, I'm an Israeli ,but the old city of Jerusalem feels like travel back in time


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Annibale said:


> The Hungarian countryside by train


Why?

For me,1hr in Switzerland
And Tunisia.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I forgot Zürich.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

The Bahamas.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Granada, Nicaragua

I guess I like all the colours.

retro traveler, flickr


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

I bet im the only one who has been in Torres del paine in chile:
A few pics from Flickr.
























I would say with out a doubt that the patagonia is the most exotic place ive ever been


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Isn't the Chilean Patagonia similar to Western Canada? Hills, green valleys, etc? The Argentinian one is very arid hehe, a real desert.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bali, Koh Samui and Kinabalu.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

schmidt said:


> The Argentinian one is very arid hehe, a real desert.


Yeah you're right!! :lol: ... Have you ever been in argentinian western Patagonia??

















































schmidt said:


> Hills, green valleys, etc...


 sorry what?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't do much "exotic" traveling. Usually it's cities. 

Did go to the Greek island of Skopolos once. Heaven. 

As for cities, probably Hong Kong and Macau.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

gots ta get me ta Argh-en-tina!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

airsound said:


> Yeah you're right!! :lol: ... Have you ever been in argentinian western Patagonia??
> 
> sorry what?


Es impresionante como los latinos nosotros siempre encontramos una provocación en todo lo que de dice. Pero igual, sabés mejor que yo que la mayor parte de la patagonia argentina es muchísimo árida y se asemeja mucho a un desierto. Y no es nada malo, pero si es diversidad!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Che yo no lo interprete como ninguna provocacion, solo ampliaba tus conocimientos ... Hablando en serio, es verdad que la mayor parte de la Patagonia Argentina es como un desierto, pero justamente lo que la hace famosa y turistica no es la parte arida sino toda la franja cercana a los andes que es como las fotos que te mostre; y ahi es donde se encuentran todas las ciudades mas pintorescas, los centros de sky, los lagos, los glaciares, etc...

Un saludo :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Si, y hasta ya estuve en la Patagonia argentina, en Bariloche.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Bali...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

danVan said:


> I bet im the only one who has been in Torres del paine in chile:
> A few pics from Flickr.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm spending a couple of weeks in Patagonia in november(Torres Del Paine and Los Glaciers national parks), any recommendations?

I'd say the most exotic places I'v been so far would be trekking in the Sikkimese Himalaya's and the eastern Tibetan Plateau in Yunnan/Sichuan.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

RawLee said:


> Annibale said:
> 
> 
> > The Hungarian countryside by train
> ...


It looked wild to me...


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Either the tropical little island Nusa Penida, south of Bali, with its turquoise waters and wonderful selection of colorful fish, or the RED subsaharan desert in Morocco. In the middle of nowhere


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

elfreako said:


> Yes, Lima for me, too. But not the shi-shi-poo-poo beach suburbs of San Isidro and Miraflores, *but DOWNTOWN Lima!!! Aaaaarrrrghhhhh!* :shifty:


:?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Definitely:

-Angkor Wat (Cambodia)
-Bagan (Myanmar)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess what's exotic for one person isn't necessarily exotic for another.

New York and London would likely be exotic for someone from, say, Papua-New Guinea.

Probably the most exotic place I've been (for me) is rural Nepal.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm struggling a bit with 'exotic' as a concept... Do we mean unusual / off the beaten track: very few other people have been there?

Maybe for me:

Lizard Island (an exclusive island in the Barrier Reef)
The Eastern & Oriental Express from Singapore to Bangkok
Pnomh Penh
Lamu (an island off the coast of Kenya: UNESCO world heritage site)
Cape Tribulation / Daintree rainforest (Australia)

Other places were certainly 'exotic' to me, but a lot of tourists go there (e.g. Angkor, Maldives, Barbados, Hong Kong, Cuba, Masai Mara etc).


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

cleveland, ohio


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

India - quite a culture shock :


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Northwest of Ireland, quite exotic for me


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

so far, the atacama desert, the dryest place on earth, i rode a bike in the middle of nowhere and i had an accident, though i was lucky enough to walk to the main road and been picked up in a car


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For me it's the Al Faw peninsula in Iraq



















It's pretty much the complete opposit of Denmark..

Video I shot while on patrol... 

Yep that's a river of OIL! :crazy:

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=msjaiu&s=2


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I would have to say Bangkok even though I was born in Bangkok, I never lived there long enough to remember what it was like.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Hmm... among all 33 countries up to now... the most exotic ( different and "bizarre" ) places for me are:

1) Japan-- different kinda technology, housing, etc... 
2) Thailand-- I don't mean Bangkok but the interior parts-- are totally different and soo cultural


But I think once I traveled to any countries in South Asia it would definitely be the most exotic.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd say Cambodia, where I had a unique experience: eating fried tarantulas, in Skuon, a small village in our way from Siam Reap to Phnom Penh.

PS: Well, I only tried one leg which was a bit crunchy and tasteless but also hairy and that's disgusting!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Yukks... tarantulas are poisonous...


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Yukks... tarantulas are poisonous...


Apparently so but these weren't. According to wikipedia these eight legged friends are thai zebra tarantula and are "edible". More info about these delicatessen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_spider


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

For me Thailand or Cuba. I think Thailand was more exotic, because it is closer to the 'zero-line'. Most exotic place in Thailand was for me Chiang Mai.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Bangkok or Guangzhou


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

exotic? hint of orientalism...

i'd say disneyworld in orlando, fl


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mumbai always gives me a culture shock, every time I go back. Other Indian cities, not so much.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

I went most places in the Exotic East such as Bangkok & Tokyo.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

jamaica!!!!!!!! amazing country.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> It's pretty much the complete opposit of Denmark..


Yes, we all know Denmark as a vast empty land with huge, invincible mountains.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Koh Samui, Thailand

Beautiful nature, music, and fun night life!


----------



## Kraftmeister (Dec 14, 2006)

FIJI : paradise on earth!


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2006)

Ikursk, Siberia
Ulan Baator, Mongolia
Moscow, St Petersburg, Russia
Helsinki, Finland
Yunnan, Province, PR China
Bougainville (Island Province of PNG)
Tokyo, Beijing, Jakarta, Ho Chi Minh City, Hanoi, Hong Kong, Shanghi, Bangkok, Singapore
Jordan, Dubai
Tijauana, Rosarita, Mexico


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been to Fiji. It was absolutely sensational.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hmmm exotic? I've never been out of Europe (in fact, never outside my time zone), but exotic was the Costa Daurada south of Barcelona, and the Lugano/Como region in Switzerland/Italy.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Crete :lol:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... maybe Tulum (Mexico).


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

To me
Italy
& 
Bali


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Is Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania exotic? :banana:


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

Places in Southeast Asia aren't as exotic for me since I live here. The most exotic place which I've been to is probably Turkey - mind-blowing landscapes!


----------

